

Humble Indie Bundle #2 now comes with #1 as well - mhlakhani
http://www.humblebundle.com/bundle-in-bundle
The Humble Indie Bundle now allows you to get the first bundle as well when you purchase the second one. Great initiative, in my opinion. These guys deserve the purchases.
======
shrikant
Having missed out on the original Humble Bundle, I threw in some additional
cash allocated 100% to the HB#1 developers as well.

